
An Open Letter Regarding Algorithms and My Son's Birth - dmart
https://twitter.com/gbrockell/status/1072589687489998848
======
azhenley
Events like this are incredible opportunities for technology to be used to
truly help someone in a dark time... and yet they always fall short.

